# Releases for women



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good release for a beginning archer? I'm very small - only 5'1" tall - and I'm shooting a Hoyt Vicxen at 40 lbs. with a 24" draw length. I was using a Scott Little Goose, but it was just a little too small for me. I like the look of the Tru-Fire Hurricane Hybrid - it comes in pink! - but I've never shot a Tru-Fire. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scott D. (Aug 9, 2010)

That's what I bought my daughter, and she loves it. She's tried 4-5 others and settled on the pink Tru-Fire. She likes the feel of the trigger and that she can set it at the perfect length for her hand. And she likes how the wrist strap locks down. Some of the others for women are more of a PIA to strap on. Hope this helps.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I like the Scott Itty Bitty Goose because the head is more adjustable. I like the one with the strap on it instead of the rope. I have always shot a Scott Little Goose or Itty Bitty Goose.


----------



## Mathews_Lover (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the tru-fire pink camo release and absolutly love it. My fiance has also shot with it the other day and he fell in love with it too.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

The tru-fire releases work a bit different than the scotts so if at all possible i would take my bow to the shop and test out the different releases. I like the scotts but that's what I'm used to.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to order the Tru-Fire and check it out. I can always fall back on the Scott if I don't like it.


----------



## skibi83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank your for this blog, I have been having trouble with my release and switched to the itty bitty goose for my little wrist and it makes a huge difference. I am still adjusting to the release itself, but the fit is so much better!


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Truball Short-N-Sweet!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

well I shoot, and have shot it for years, a Little goose with no problem. and I am a 6' tall woman. but everyone is built different. And as for everything else archery related, it is all about what U like.. or there wouldnt be so many choises out there..


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I had small hands and short draw to. I use a scott shark release i really like it..


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm shooting the Tru-Fire in pink camo! It has more padding that traditional releases and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I have a TruBall Assassin and my girlfriend really likes it. The velcro strap is too big for her but she has the smaller one on her Tornado. That one is much longer and she has to reach for the trigger, not so with the Assassin. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Some releases allow switching out a different/replacement wrist strap. If you find the head style/length that's great, but not the strap... try switching the strap for something more comfy/fits better!  Can't switch EVERY brand/style's wrist strap, but worth thinking about as you look at/try releases!


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my new TruFire Hurricane Hybrid Web release yesterday in pink camo. It's so cool! The small size fits my hand really well and I could adjust the length to fit my long fingers. There was only one problem...

My husband owns an archery shop and in the pre-hunting rush this week, he stripped my bow down and sold all the parts - sight, quiver, rest, everything. So now I have to wait to shoot until we get more inventory in. I suppose the good thing is that now I get to pick out a new sight. I'm thumbing through the HHA catalog today.


----------

